# Howdy Folks



## Patrick (May 16, 2007)

Hi. My name is Patrick and I'm a mantidholic. In training actually. We just took the first step and now have three Orchid mantids. We is me and my 17 yr old daughter Megan and 13 yr old son Garrett. We have a couple more coming next Tuesday, a Ghost and two Devil Flower ones. Is it preferable to use scientific or common names?

Our main interest's are inverts; tarantulas, gecko's, boas and scorpions. Tarantulas take up the most room in the house, we have over 170 of them. Anybody want to get into tarantulas?  

You'll be seeing quite a bit of me I imagine as I try to figure out just how cool mantids are. I'm retired military living on a disability pension, single parent, and grandparent. I swear I'm not that old. We live in the suburbs of Omaha Nebraska. Go Big Red!

Thanks for having us.


----------



## OGIGA (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Patrick! Sounds like you have a nice collection. I like using common names but that's just me.


----------



## Ian (May 17, 2007)

Hey Patrick,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis (May 17, 2007)

Welcome devils flower mantids are my secomd favorite! I realy want Idolomantis (scientific name).


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2007)

Hi Patrick, welcome to our bug abode!


----------

